# First android streaming bug (or misfeature at least)



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Because the app can't actually stream live, but insists on starting a recording so it can stream that, I just noticed this watching extra inning baseball:

The app just stops suddenly and asks if I want to delete the program I just recorded, but the dadgum game is still on. So now I have to dig up the guide and tell it to stream the next program in the schedule.

Couldn't it be bright enough to just keep recording and streaming till I actually exit the app or change channels?


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

I noticed the same thing. One thing I'm doing for streamnig live (mostly baseball for me) broadcasts is pad the recording - the option is presented on the app before the stream/recording is set up.
It would be nice if the one-click (configurable in settings) pad option could be offered automatically for live programs as it is on the Tivo box itself.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Yep, that has been the behavior since the beginning - tivo will just say you should pad all your live recordings. Based on the design, there is no way to do this any better.

I hate the fact that you can only stream recordings, it just seems wonky to me.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

bradleys said:


> Yep, that has been the behavior since the beginning - tivo will just say you should pad all your live recordings. Based on the design, there is no way to do this any better.
> 
> I hate the fact that you can only stream recordings, it just seems wonky to me.


I'm hoping they correct this early next year when they include support for h.264. I also notice that when I tell the app to delete the recording, it often isn't deleted.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

It didn't just keep recording, never did. Your streaming a recording that just happens to be still active.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

This made sense back when they didn't have dynamic tuner allocation, but now that they do the app should be able to stream a live channel just like a Mini.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

sbiller said:


> I also notice that when I tell the app to delete the recording, it often isn't deleted.


This has happened to me several times now, where I tell it to stop and delete, or delete when I reach the end of watching and it doesn't delete the recording.


----------

